# cedar creek



## hoochman2 (Nov 10, 2012)

any word of how many were killed?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

a little over 130, it was a slow hunt.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 12, 2012)

Hunted Saturday morning.  Saw a doe and her fawn cruise by milling around.  Let them walk on by.  An hour later another doe came barrelling in.  Mouth agape, panting hard.  She stopped in front of me 20yds, looked behind her, and proceeded on her way under my stand and off behind me.

I flipped the safety off and waited patiently.  Nothing else showed up!  LOL

Not  many shots heard where I was at.  I could only hunt Saturday morning....  Could have stayed in the stand all day..


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 12, 2012)

I let a nice little eight pointer go and a couple of does. Had another attack of the gout and didn't much feel like draggin'. It was a great weekend to be in the woods.


----------



## ShawnGR (Nov 13, 2012)

I will be there Starting Sunday and off and on all week.  Will be me and my boys. First time I have hunted this area. If nothing else I will get a good nap


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hunted all three days, saw one doe and zero bucks. Looks like the Liberal doe days have finally caught up with Cedar Creek WMA, the place is starting to look like Redlands. The QDM theory they used from up north does not work in an area surrounded by private clubs where the county doe days are wide open from Oct. 20 thru Jan. 1. Most of the guys that hunt those clubs want to get something in the freezer for all of the money they lay out for the club membership.  Year after year it takes it's toll.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Nov 20, 2012)

Passed up 6 does & let a small 8 point walk. Several buddies passed on and chose to take deer also. Great time on public land!


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 20, 2012)

Meat Hunter said:


> Hunted all three days, saw one doe and zero bucks. Looks like the Liberal doe days have finally caught up with Cedar Creek WMA, the place is starting to look like Redlands. The QDM theory they used from up north does not work in an area surrounded by private clubs where the county doe days are wide open from Oct. 20 thru Jan. 1. Most of the guys that hunt those clubs want to get something in the freezer for all of the money they lay out for the club membership.  Year after year it takes it's toll.



It's been a while since I've taken a doe here. They seem to be a little scarce. Been lettin' the bucks walk too. Someone out there wants to drag 'em more than me


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

Meat Hunter said:


> Hunted all three days, saw one doe and zero bucks. Looks like the Liberal doe days have finally caught up with Cedar Creek WMA, the place is starting to look like Redlands. The QDM theory they used from up north does not work in an area surrounded by private clubs where the county doe days are wide open from Oct. 20 thru Jan. 1. Most of the guys that hunt those clubs want to get something in the freezer for all of the money they lay out for the club membership.  Year after year it takes it's toll.



Cedar Creek has 6 doe days for firearms, 3 of which are adult child.  Fewer than 3 does per square mile have been killed each year on Cedar Creek for the last 5 years.  The heavy mast crop is why the second hunt was slow.  The first hunt, before the bulk of the acorns started dropping, was normal compared to previous years.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 21, 2012)

Sure that's this season and the last but it was not that way a couple of years ago. You can not tell me that between the private clubs surrounding the WMA with the liberal doe days of 10 does that this does not negatively impact the deer herd. Not to mention  coyote predation. I have hunted Cedar creek for the past 30 years, there are alot less deer on the WMA for sure. I'm not saying that the DNR does not do their best down there, they do. But honestly their are alot less deer down there than years past. If the DNR are serious about game managaement particurily the deer herd, then open up coyote hunting year round particularly from Feburary 28 until the turkey season on March 25th when those rascals are killing most of the fawns.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 21, 2012)

Meat Hunter said:


> Sure that's this season and the last but it was not that way a couple of years ago. You can not tell me that between the private clubs surrounding the WMA with the liberal doe days of 10 does that this does not negatively impact the deer herd. Not to mention  coyote predation. I have hunted Cedar creek for the past 30 years, there are alot less deer on the WMA for sure. I'm not saying that the DNR does not do their best down there, they do. But honestly their are alot less deer down there than years past. If the DNR are serious about game managaement particurily the deer herd, then open up coyote hunting year round particularly from Feburary 28 until the turkey season on March 25th when those rascals are killing most of the fawns.



Coyotes were intensively trapped the last two springs on the northern half of Cedar Creek, yet the fawn recruitment rate did not increase after trapping.  The primary issue is habitat; until there is more early succession (i.e. timber harvest) you will not see an increase in recruitment.  Current habitat conditions cannot support many more deer.  At one point in time there were 50 to 60 deer per square mile on Cedar Creek, which is entirely too many.  If timber harvest increases in the future, you will probably see it raise back up to around 35 psm.  There will be an article published soon in Georgia Forestry Today detailing some of the results from this project.
http://georgiaforestrytoday.com/


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 21, 2012)

C.Killmaster said:


> Coyotes were intensively trapped the last two springs on the northern half of Cedar Creek, yet the fawn recruitment rate did not increase after trapping.  The primary issue is habitat; until there is more early succession (i.e. timber harvest) you will not see an increase in recruitment.  Current habitat conditions cannot support many more deer.  At one point in time there were 50 to 60 deer per square mile on Cedar Creek, which is entirely too many.  If timber harvest increases in the future, you will probably see it raise back up to around 35 psm.  There will be an article published soon in Georgia Forestry Today detailing some of the results from this project.
> http://georgiaforestrytoday.com/



I don't know if it has anything to do with a lower deer population but the quality of bucks seems to be a little better (at least the ones I'm seeing )


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Nov 21, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> I don't know if it has anything to do with a lower deer population but the quality of bucks seems to be a little better (at least the ones I'm seeing )



-Ditto -Seen more with mass compared to past. And, I have been hunting the area for over 40 years.


----------



## ShawnGR (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been hunting the southern area of Cedar creek and the deer were moving a little Saturday, we saw doe. I missed a nice high tined 8 point Monday, then it's like they vanished. Will be out there again Friday and Saturday... hope they start moving again.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Fellas, It was great to be back in the Ga woods over the past week. I hunted the North end in my usual spots and saw only one deer in 3 days(Sat, Mon, & Tues) of hunting. I believe the rut has come and gone and the 1/2 moon we experienced did nnot help matters either. 
I usually see deer everytime I hunt CC, but this year IMO the weather was just not co-operating and the rut had come and gone by the time I hit the woods....
Those were some great lookin bucks up at the check station...
Charlie was that crab claw looking buck killied on the north end of CC?(an older gentleman harvested the buck and in the photo it was in the back of a truck posted on the left side of the check station)


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 24, 2012)

BIGABOW said:


> Hey Fellas, It was great to be back in the Ga woods over the past week. I hunted the North end in my usual spots and saw only one deer in 3 days(Sat, Mon, & Tues) of hunting. I believe the rut has come and gone and the 1/2 moon we experienced did nnot help matters either.
> I usually see deer everytime I hunt CC, but this year IMO the weather was just not co-operating and the rut had come and gone by the time I hit the woods....
> Those were some great lookin bucks up at the check station...
> Charlie was that crab claw looking buck killied on the north end of CC?(an older gentleman harvested the buck and in the photo it was in the back of a truck posted on the left side of the check station)



Al I'm not sure which portion of CC that deer was killed, I've only worked the check station once this year.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 2, 2012)

C.Killmaster said:


> Al I'm not sure which portion of CC that deer was killed, I've only worked the check station once this year.




Thanks any whooo , Just thought You might know, Headed back to work tonight, Thanks


----------

